# Dash Removal



## nkowi (Jan 7, 2007)

I suspect this is a silly question, but if I can just get it answered I'll take whatever abuse comes my way. I've got my dash completely ready for removal, save for one thing; I can't, for the life of me, get the ends off of the HVAC controls so that I can slide the dash off of them. What's so frustrating is that I seem to recall that when I was a kid, these stupid things would never stay on - you'd go to adjust the heat or fan speed and they'd come off in your hand. Anyway, thanks for whatever help you might be able to give this first-time poster.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

i'm in the process of doing my dash and i ran into the same thing. the dash was loose enough for me to loosen the 4 small body nuts that hold that climate control face plate on the dash. once those are removed it should come out, but this will require unhooking the main cable lines. make sure to label each disconnection. i was tempted to cut the buggers off, ruins the value though!!martin


----------

